# Looking for anime



## Ziff (Jun 20, 2010)

Just watched zero no tsukaima, I loved it, and since it's not going to release the next season until next month (I hope to god), I need some anime like it. Fantasy, magic, romance, comedy, in a nutshell. Also leave some other interesting animes.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

Excel Saga basically has all your looking for.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 20, 2010)

I dont have a broad range in the anime section but I really enjoyed Last Exile, its more steampunk but its interesting. I'll try and think of more. a lot of fantasy ones I've seen were kinda generic.


----------



## Ziff (Jun 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Excel Saga


 


gdzeek said:


> Last Exile


 Are they done with the series? I don't like to wait...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (one or two eps from done)
Durarara (ongoing)
Death Note (finished)


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 21, 2010)

Ziff said:


> Are they done with the series? I don't like to wait...


 
Last Exile is complete yes

I also liked Scrapped princess, it has a bit of a scifi twist by the end, but thats probably why I liked it. I remember hearing about Excell Saga, I think I'll look into that one as well.


----------



## Ziff (Jun 21, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (one or two eps from done)
> Durarara (ongoing)
> Death Note (finished)


 
I don't feel like watching Fullmetal, Durarara, I won't watch an ongoing (Just can't bring myself to do it), and already watched Death Note.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ziff said:


> Just watched zero no tsukaima, I loved it, and since it's not going to release the next season until next month (I hope to god), I need some anime like it. Fantasy, magic, romance, comedy, in a nutshell. Also leave some other interesting animes.



well on youtube i watched onmyou taisenki it was a good anime youll like it.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ziff said:


> Are they done with the series? I don't like to wait...


 Yes, it was finished awhile ago


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2010)

Hyper Police. The manga is better, though.


----------



## Browder (Jun 21, 2010)

You can watch the original Full Metal if you haven't already. And Code Geas is pretty cool too.

I'm sorry, but most of my animes veer more towards Mind-Screw. Bokurano and Serial Experiments Lain are good. FLCL is good if you only need six episodes.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

Angel beats also finishes on This up-coming Friday.
EPIC show, 13 eps

[yt]LpihydK1Ty8[/yt]

[yt]crvRoJ6-wZI[/yt]


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

ahmhmhhmnmm

(most of mine will not be new in any sense)
Kino's Journey
Original FMA
Evangelion
Ghost in the Shell
Mushishi
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (or loving called "Tengen Toppa Durgen Dagen" by non-anime people at college)
FLCL
Chobits

Or you could be a different nerd and download all of Star Trek to watch. Shatner makes it worth it.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2010)

*Princess Tutu. *(Finished, 26 episodes)
*Urusei Yatsura. *(Finished, 195 episodes)
*Mononoke. *(Finished, 12 episodes)


----------



## Delta (Jun 21, 2010)

*Blue Submarine No. 6* - Drama, Action, Awesome
*Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu!* - Action, Comedy
*Sekirei* - Romance, Action, Comedy, Tits
*Sora no otoshimono* - Romance, Comedy, Tits AND Ass
*8th MS Team* - Mecha, Drama, Action
*The Girl Who Leapt Through Time *- Melancholy, Drama


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

Slayers
.hack//SIGN


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Slayers
> .hack//SIGN


 I liked .hack//SIGN, but the ending was a tad wtf-ish


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I liked .hack//SIGN, but the ending was a tad wtf-ish


 
That's what made it good ;3


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> That's what made it good ;3


 Where the hell is my epic boss battle?!


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

Mnemosyne 

sci-fi mystery, reeeaaalllyyy good plot, and its short, i watched the whole series in an afternoon


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 22, 2010)

Winds said:


> *Blue Submarine No. 6* - Drama, Action, Awesome
> *Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu!* - Action, Comedy
> *Sekirei* - Romance, Action, Comedy, Tits
> *Sora no otoshimono* - Romance, Comedy, Tits AND Ass
> ...


 
yea these are good, i also like XXX Holic, and Elfen lied :3


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

Started Watching Durarara!

Pretty good show so far, with a few "WHAT IN THE HELL?!" moments, "lawl wtf" moments, and more.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm tempted to say *Full Metal Alchemist*, there's not a whole bunch of romance, but it somewhat drives parts of the plot
But it has almost everything else that you're looking for


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

oh!!! betterman, really good horror anime, i was in a perpetual state of OMG WTF


----------

